# موسوعة عن بعض الحشرات ..معلومات مفيدة ../مش مقرفة



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

*منقول للأفادة*​* 

المن 







حشرة صغيرة الحجم يبلغ طولها 1.5-3.5ملم طرية الملمس مختلفة الألوان ، تظهر  متجمعة على البراعم والقمم النامية وعلى السطح السفلي للأوراق والأجزاء  الخضرية الغضة.






تصيب النبات وتفرز مادة واكسي يعني شمعية وسككرية 

تمتص هذه الحشرة العصارة النباتية وتتغذى عليها ، مما يسبب ضعف في نمو  النباتات وتجعد الأوراق وتنتج مادة عسلية حلوة تجلب إليها النمل والأمراض.






اعرض الاصابة بتكون واضحة في تجعد الاوراق وانثناءها 




_____

حتى الجذر ما بيسلم من المن 




*

*يتبع*
*.*
*.*
*.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موشوعة عن بعض الحشرات ..معلومات مفيدة ../مش مقرفة*

*يعتبر المن كائن عائل يعني في كائنات  تانية بيتطفلو عليه ...التطفل بيكون بواسطة حقن المتطفل البويضه داخل حشرة  المن ...البويضه بتكبر و تتخذ جسم المن بيتا ومرتعا ومكان للتغذية ..ولما  تموت المنه المسكينة بتكون البيضة المتطفلة جاهزة وحشرة ناضجة 
والصورة توضح 





___

طرق مكافحة المن كتيرة ابسطها الاعداء الحيويين .ز.هناك حشرات تتغذى على المن منها الخنفسة

شوفو الخنفسا كيف بتفترس المنه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








وتاني ابسط طريقة هي سحق المن على الغصن يعني لما تتسلقو اللوزة ويطلع عايدكم شي احمر اعرفو انه كتير مفيد لا تقرفو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لانه ريحة الدم بينفر المنات التانين وبيستقطب الاعداء الحيويين وهيك بتساعدو ع القضاء على المن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 


*ضل نقول انه المن بيرتبط بكتير امراض فطرية للنبات 







* 


*يتبع* 
*.*
*.*
*.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موشوعة عن بعض الحشرات ..معلومات مفيدة ../مش مقرفة*

*نتابع عن انستنا تقديم الخنفساء العملاقة الافريقية...​**

الخنفساء العملاقة الأفريقية the African goliath beetle 




تزن 85 جرام.وتختلف أنواعها عن الأنواع الأخرى في الحجم والشكل والسلوك .لكنها تشترك عادة في أربع صفات هي : 

- الجسم مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء هم الرأس (به قرني استشعار في مقدمة الرأس  ليتحسس بهما ) والصدر(به 6 أرجل متصلة به ليتحرك بها ,وزوج من الأجنحة  ليطير , وبه كمية عضلات لتجعل السيقان والأجنحة تعمل بكفاءة ) ,والبطن له  الذيل . 

- السيقان مفصلية وعددها 6 سيقان .

- قرنا إستشعار two antennae لتتحسس بهما العالم الخارجي. 

- هيكل خارجي exoskeleton . والهيكل الخارجي مكون من صفائح صلبة من مادة  الكيتين chitinوبروتينات. وتغطي هذه الصفائح مادة شمعية لتقيها من الماء  وتمنع الأنسجة الداخلية من الجفاف .​* *
__________________



اليوم حشرتنا الكرموشة هي 

سوسة النخيل الحمراء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





عائلة حشرات السوس: Family: Curculionidae
رتبة غمدية الأجنحة : Order: Coleoptera 






الحشرة اليافعة لونها بني محمر ، ويوجد بها عدد من البقع السوداء على منطقة  الصدر . يبلغ طول هذه الحشرة 3.5 – 4 سم وعرضها 2سم عند إكتمال نموها .  ولها خرطوم طويل وقرني إستشعار






وتمثل اليرقة الطور الضار بأشجار النخيل وتمكن خطورة هذه الحشرة في خصوبتها  البالغة وصعوبة إكتشاف الإصابة مبكراً وقدرتها على الطيران إلى مسافات  بعيدة تصل إلى 1500م خلال ساعات الليل وتضع عدداً كبيراً من البيض يتراوح  من 250-3000 بيضة ولها عدة أجيال في السنة الواحدة 







دورة حياتها 

تطور الحشرة كامل( بيضة- يرقة – عذراء داخل شرنقة ليفية – حشرة كاملة )  ولها عدة أجيال متداخلة (4-5) أجيال في السنة وليس لها طور سكون وتضع  الأنثى حوالي (350) بيضة على دفعات بشكل فردي طيلة فترة حياتها في الثقوب  والأنفاق والجروح الحديثة أو في أماكن التقليم وخاصة منطقة نشاط النمو  الخضري وأماكن خروج الفسائل (الخلفات) على الساق والشماريخ الزهرية في  القمة النامية " الجمارة " ومناطق مهاجمة حفار ساق النخيل ذو القرون  الطويلة والعذق. وطول البيضة (2-3) ملم ولونها أبيض كريمي والطرف القاعدي  عريض. يفقس البيض بعد 2-5 أيام تبعاً للظروف الجوية إلى يرقات صغيرة عديمة  الأرجل والتي تمثل الطور الضار حيث تتغذى بشراهة بأجزاء فمها القوية  القارضة على الأنسجة الوعائية الحية داخل الساق. 
وتمر بأربعة إنسلاخات ولها خمسة أعمار( وبعض المراجع ذكر أن لها ستة  إنسلاخات وسبعة أعمار). ويكتمل نموها بعد (36-78) يوماً وفي المتوسط (55)  يوماً تتحول إلى عذراء تكون حولها شرنقة ليفية بيضاوية الشكل يصل طولها من  (5-5 ,5) سم وعرضها من (2.5-3) سم وتستمر فيها لمدة (12-20) يوم وفي  المتوسط أسبوعين تخرج منها حشرة كاملة تعيش لمدة (2.5-3.5) شهر تتزاوج أكثر  من مرة ثم تضع البيض وتعيش الحشرة من (2-3) شهور.
وللحشرة عدة أجيال متداخلة في السنة وتستطيع بنجاح تكوين ثلاثة أجيال  متتالية داخل جذع النخلة الواحدة ولكثرة عدد اليرقات وتغذيتها الشرهة يصبح  الجذع في منطقة الإصابة شبه مجوف وتموت النخلة أو الفسيلة خلال فترة وجيزة  لا تتجاوز عامين وقد تسقط النخلة وهي خضراء بسبب قوة الرياح حيث ينكسر  الساق في منطقة نشاط الحشرة (موضع الإصابة). 
باختصار 


من بيضة 

الى يرقة







ومن يرقة الى عذراء 






مع تطور العذراء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ثم حشرة كاملة 






يتبع
.
.
.​*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موشوعة عن بعض الحشرات ..معلومات مفيدة ../مش مقرفة*

*الحشرة الامورة الي معنا هي 


الذباب الأبيض 

الذبابة البيضاء حشرة أجنحتها مغطاة بمادة شمعية بيضاء تتغذى بامتصاص عصارة الخلايا النباتية. 

تضع الإناث على حوامل بأشكال مختلفة على السطح السفلي للأوراق وأحياناً على العلوي.
يرقات/ حوريات/ الذباب الأبيض مسطحة بيضاوية الشكل متحركة في عمرها وساكنة  في الأعمار التالية، يطلق على الحورية في أعمارها الأولى وفي عمرها الأخير  العذراء، والعذارى أكثر الأطوار تميزاً إذ تستخدم كدليل للتمييز بين  الأنواع.

تخرج الحشرات الكاملة النمو من غلاف العذراء على شكل حرف T ويبقى غلاف العذراء على الورقة.

ماهي الأضرار التي تسببها الذبابة البيضاء:
- ذبول الأوراق وسقوطها نتيجة امتصاص العصارة الخلوية منها.

- إفراز الندوة العسلية التي تساعد على نمو فطر العفن الأسود وتقلل عملية  التمثيل الضوئي مما يؤدي إلى ضعف عام للشجرة وانخفاض القيمة التجارية  للثمار.

- كما أنها تلعب دوراً فعالاً في نقل الأمراض الفيروسية .



إن أكثر الأصناف حساسية للذباب الأبيض هو الليمون الحامض.


ماهي أنواع الذباب الأبيض: 

ينتشر في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط ثماني أنواع من الذباب الأبيض ، أما في  القطر العربي السوري فينتشر أربعة منها فقط، ثلاثة منها لها أهمية اقتصادية  والرابع ثانوي يقتصر تواجده في البساتين المهملة.



أهم الأنواع المتواجدة في القطر وأخطرها :

1- الذبابة البيضاء الصوفية :






من أهم وأخطر الأنواع المتواجدة في حوض المتوسط تتميز بسهولة كشف مكانها حيث تلاحظ:

- البيوض متوضعة بشكل دوائر أو قوس من دائرة على السطح السفلي للأوراق  الناضجة، وأحياناً على الثمار الحديثة العقد عند اشتداد الإصابة.

- اليرقات مغطاة بطبقة شمعية على السطح السفلي للأوراق وعليها ندوة عسلية غزيرة.

- العذارى مغطاة بأهداب شمعية بيضاء مجعدة وكثيفة وهي صعبة المكافحة بسبب  تطورها المستمر في ظروف المناخ المتوسطي وأجيالها متداخلة عددها 4-6 أجيال  في العام كما أن الحرارة المنخفضة توقف نمو وتطور هذا النوع.

- تقضي الحشرة بياتها الشتوي بطور اليرقة في القطر العربي السوري.

2- ذبابة الحمضيات البيضاء: يتميز هذا النوع :

- مهاجمة الأوراق الفتية

- تضع الأنثى بيوضها على الجانب السفلي بشكل مبعثر بمعدل 150-200 بيضة خلال أربعة أيام.

- البيضة محمولة على حامل قصير ولونها أبيض مصفر عند الوضع تتحول إلى البني  قبل الفقس تفقس إلى يرقات لونها أصفر مخضر متحركة في عمرها الأول وثابتة  في الأعمار التالية.

- العذراء عديمة الأهداب الشمعية والزوائد الجانبية لكنها تتميز بشكل حرف Y من الخلف.

- تزداد أعداد هذه الحشرة بتوفر الرطوبة الجوية المرتفعة ونقص التهوية في البساتين الكثيفة أو مصدات الرياح الكثيفة.

- تقضي فترة الشتاء في طور العذراء وتظهر الحشرات الكاملة في نهاية شهر نيسان وفي أيار.

- ذبابة مينيو: 

- عوائلها الحمضيات بشكل رئيسي والرمان والأزدرخت والكاكي.

- تتواجد الحشرات الكاملة على السطح السفلي للأوراق القديمة والمتواجدة في الأماكن الكثيفة والظليلة من الشجرة.

- الإناث تحضر عش شمعي ناعم تضع بيوضها بشكل دائرة ضمنه

- البيضة بيضوية الشكل محمولة على حامل لونها أبيض مغبر ضارب للصفرة عند الوضع وقاتم قبل الفقس .

- اليرقة مهدبة بزوائد شمعية جانبية مغبرة وطويلة على ظهرها

- العذراء لونها أصفر مزودة بزوائد شمعية جانبية بشكل أهداب أما الظهر فعليه زوائد شمعية طويلة عددها 6-7 أطول من الجسم نفسه.

- الذبابة المعروفة باسم Parabemisia myrica : 






- إذ تبدو الحشرات الكاملة لهذا النوع مغبرة بلون رمادي مزرق 

- الإناث تضع بيوضها على السطح العلوي للأوراق بشكل عشوائي وخاصة على الأطراف وأحياناً على الثمار الحديثة العقد عند الإصابة.

- البيضة لونها مصفر ويصبح قاتم أو داكن بعد يوم من الوضع.






- العذارى لونها أصفر مخضر شاحب تتميز بوجود 13 زوج من الزوائد الشمعية المغزلية طويلة ومتوزعة على محيط الجسم

يتبع
.
.
.*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

*النمل


*​







 *النمل أحد أنجح  المجموعات الحشرية insect في المملكة الحيوانية و هي تلقى اهتما بالغا  لأنها تشكل حشرة اجتماعية مشكلة مستعمرات أو أعشاش (اوكار) تحوي احيانا  ملايين الأفراد . مستعمرات بعض أنواع النمل الجائحة invasive ant species  قد تعمل سوية على تشكيل كستعمرات عملاقة تمتد على مناطق واسعة جدا , و  احيانا قد توصف مستعمرات النمل بأنها متعضي فائق superorganism لأنها تعمل  ككائن واحد متناسق .

يحتل النمل مساحة واسعة من الأرض و يمكن ان يشكل حوالي 15% من الكتلة  الحيوية biomass الحيوانية في [[]] tropical rainforest . حتى عام 2006  هناك حوالي 11,844 نوع معروف من النمل معظمه يعيش في المناطق الحارة


**



*​
*مقدمة

النمل من الحشرات تعود إلى صنف غشائية الأجنحة, ولها ستة أرجل, فالنمل حشرة  صغيرة ذات فعل كبير, فهي تمثل 20% من الكائنات الحية على كوكب الأرض, فقد  عرف النمل منذ القدم وحسب المختصين منذ العصر الطباشيري فقد عايشت  الديناصورات فهي موجودة منذ 92 مليون سنة, ويوجد منها حوالي 20 ألف نوع وهي  منتشرة على الكرة الأرضية فهي موجودة وتعيش في كل مكان, تجدها في السهول  وتجدها في أعلي الجبال, فأنها موزعة على عموم الكرة الأرضية, تحت الأرض أو  فوق الأشجار.

أغلب النمل هو من صنف الشغالات Ant Workers وهو الأكثر انتشارا في العالم,  والشغالات كلهن من الإناث, يعشن فيما يسمى المستعمرات ولكل مستعمرة ملكة  واحدة عملها وضع البيض.

عدد البيض الذي تضعه الملكة يختلف حسب نوع النمل, وقد يتراوح من بضع مئات  إلى عدة ملايين, فالنوع الإفريقي من النمل تضع ملكته ما يقرب من 3 إلى 4  ملايين بيضة شهريًّا.

النمل يعتبر من أطوال الحشرات عمرًا على الأرض، فأنه يعيش من بضعة أشهر إلى عدة سنوات وقد يصل عمر الملكة إلى 20 عامًا.

أما ذكور النمل فعملها محصور في التزاوج فقط في تلقيح الملكة, فحينما تقرر  الملكة التزاوج يأتي واجبها وبعد ذلك تموت الذكور مباشرة, فأثناء عملية  التزاوج تطرح الملكة أجنحتها، وتفرز رائحة تميز رائحة المستعمرة.

هذه الحشرة اجتماعية جدا ولا يمكنها العيش بصورة منفردة, حيث أنها تعيش في مجاميع أو أعشاش أو مستعمرات.

أعشاش النمل ليست واحدة لجميع أنواع النمل, فمثلاً نمل المحاصيل Hanester  Ants يبني حجرات متصلة تحت الأرض، بينما يشبك النمل الخياط Tailor Ants  أوراق الشجر ويصنع عشا أخضر أسطواني الشكل, هناك أعشاش أخرى للنمل قد تكون  على شكل حجرات داخل الأشجار مثل ما يفعل النمل الحفار Carpenter Ants,  وأعشاش النمل تحت الأرض قد تبلغ أربعين قدما عمقا تحت الأرض، فقد تمكن فريق  من العلماء الأوروبيين من اكتشاف مستعمرة هائلة للنمل تمتد لالاف الأميال  من إيطاليا إلى شمال غرب إسبانيا.

تعداد النمل في العش أو المستعمرة قد يصل إلى عشرات ملايين. فبيت النمل  مقسم ففيه حجرات للصغار, وهناك حجرة خاصة للملكة, وحجرات تستخدم كمخازن  للطعام, والنمل مقسم إلى مجاميع لكل منها واجبه الخاص والمحدد, فمنها من هو  مسؤول عن الحراسة ومنها من هو مسؤول عن التنظيف ومنها من هو مسؤول عن  الفلاحة ومنه من الفرسان ومنها الكسولة!, ويجب عدم الاستغراب أن قلنا بأن  مجتمع النمل فاق بنجاحه مجتمع البشر بطريقة أو أخرى.

جاء ذكر النمل في القرآن فهناك سورة النمل والتي تقص حديث لنملة عن الملك  سليمان وجنده, (حتى إذا أتوا على واد النمل قالت نملة يا أيها النمل ادخلوا  مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون) الآية (18) من سورة  النمل, التي تعكس الصورة الربانية العظيمة التي خلق عليها هذا المخلوق  الصغير.*​
حورية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

*هو انا دخلت الاداره الزراعيه ولا ايه
معلومات حلوه وجديده
تسلم ايديك يا حبي​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو انا دخلت الاداره الزراعيه ولا ايه
> معلومات حلوه وجديده
> تسلم ايديك يا حبي​*



لا دخلت حديقة الطفل
بتهزر ياواد ..ماشي
تعيش
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> لا دخلت حديقة الطفل
> بتهزر ياواد ..ماشي
> تعيش
> ​




*عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2010)

*ايه دا ياعم *
* مجهود حلو اوى*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

الرب  معاكم دائما

شكرا لموضوعكم الرائع جدا

والمجهود الجميل​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ايه دا ياعم *
> * مجهود حلو اوى*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


ربنا يخليك ..نورت الموضوع يا جو
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب  معاكم دائما
> 
> شكرا لموضوعكم الرائع جدا
> 
> والمجهود الجميل​



نورت الموضوع يا أبويا وديماً مفرحني بردودك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مميز جداااا ومتكامل

بس لسة مكملتش قرايته

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة

ومبروووووك على المباركة وعقبال الاشراف​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع مميز جداااا ومتكامل
> 
> بس لسة مكملتش قرايته
> 
> ...



نورتي الموضوع يا كوين ..
أنشاء الله في موسوعة تانية
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات هامة 

ومجهود هائل

جزيل الشكر يا فادي


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات هامة
> 
> ومجهود هائل
> 
> جزيل الشكر يا فادي



العفو ياكليمو نورت الموضوع
​


----------

